# Pencil bench



## martinka (28 Jan 2014)

I thought this was cute so I had to make one, but I didn't have enough pencils to show it off properly. Ideal for kid's coloured pencils.


----------



## MMUK (28 Jan 2014)

That is co cute


----------



## Bryan Bennett (28 Jan 2014)

Well Martin what a great project for the kids to use.Another great idea for the Lassie's and Lad's to make.

Bryan


----------



## ChrisR (28 Jan 2014)

Martin.

That is a good decretive desk item, with a practical use. Could be used on an office desk as well as being a pencel holder for children.

Is it a Steve Good, pattern.

Take Care.

Chris R.


----------



## Grahamshed (28 Jan 2014)

Cute. I can see that selling well.


----------



## boysie39 (28 Jan 2014)

Very good Martin ,and not just for kid's either.


----------



## powertools (28 Jan 2014)

That is a fun item Martin where did you find the pattern I have 3 grand children who would love 1 of these each.


----------



## Chippygeoff (28 Jan 2014)

That is lovely Martin. It has tons of appeal and I am sure it would sell very well as it is so unusual. If you made a load of those and came to one of my craft fairs you would sell loads of them.


----------



## stevebuk (28 Jan 2014)

Now that is lovely Martin , I would love the pattern if you have it available please, if not no probs..


----------



## nadnerb (28 Jan 2014)

Very nice Martin, functional and fun.
like Steve could I have the pattern?
Regards
Brendan


----------



## Alexam (28 Jan 2014)

martinka":n526i5wt said:


> I thought this was cute so I had to make one, but I didn't have enough pencils to show it off properly. Ideal for kid's coloured pencils.




That's a brilliant design and project. Well done. If you have working details I would be pleased to pay postage or could let you have e-mail address.

Alex


----------



## martinka (28 Jan 2014)

Link for the pattern. I don't know if the doc download works, you might have to copy it some different way, I haven't tried as I have an account and it logs me in.

http://tinyurl.com/kb56cqs

Let me know if you can grab it OK.


----------



## finneyb (28 Jan 2014)

Martin,

It works fine for me 

Thanks

Brian


----------



## stevebuk (28 Jan 2014)

got mine, thank you martin..



what is the site, a woodworking one?


----------



## Jmac80 (28 Jan 2014)

Looks real smart Martin. Thanks for the pattern


----------



## martinka (29 Jan 2014)

stevebuk":3f4bb3hj said:


> got mine, thank you martin..
> 
> 
> 
> what is the site, a woodworking one?



The main site is called VK and used to be called VKontakte. It's a Russian Facebook type of place. I keep in touch with a few old ICQ friends on there and I joined a couple of scroll saw communities. Can't understand the language, but photos and patterns work in any language.


----------



## RogerP (29 Jan 2014)

stevebuk":6j322km8 said:


> got mine, thank you martin..
> what is the site, a woodworking one?



They say ....


> VK is the largest European social network with more than a 100 million active users.



...... and the chair is one of the best small items I've seen for a long while


----------



## mac1012 (29 Jan 2014)

looks nice I like it what diameter hole is it and what thickness birch ply 6mm ? 

mark


----------



## RogerP (29 Jan 2014)

mac1012":1481acfv said:


> looks nice I like it what diameter hole is it and what thickness birch ply 6mm ?
> mark


Rather depends what size you print it out. Just measure the seat and back tabs thickness and holes on your printout or adjust the size of the printout slightly to whatever suits you best. Anyway, that's what I'd do. 

(Just measured a few pencils and 7.5mm for the holes seems about the minimum for the holes).


----------



## cowboy682 (29 Jan 2014)

works for me thanks Martin


----------



## stevebuk (29 Jan 2014)

I know it's obvious but makes sure the slats are the thickness of the wood too, DAMHIKT..


----------



## journeyman (29 Jan 2014)

Thanks Martin, I have 3 grand kids who will love this
Mick


----------



## ChrisR (29 Jan 2014)

Trying again.

Many thanks Martin.

Download OK.

Don’t know what happened to my first, thank you post, must have got lost in space. :? 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (29 Jan 2014)

tag


----------



## nadnerb (29 Jan 2014)

Thanks Martin, much appreciated 
Regards
Brendan


----------



## powertools (29 Jan 2014)

Thanks for the link Martin, I will have a go at this over the weekend and post the results.


----------



## Alexam (30 Jan 2014)

Thanks Martin,

will have a go soon. Much appreciated

Alex


----------



## Geoffrey (1 Feb 2014)

martinka":gcjoc0m3 said:


> Link for the pattern. I don't know if the doc download works, you might have to copy it some different way, I haven't tried as I have an account and it logs me in.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/kb56cqs
> 
> Let me know if you can grab it OK.


Thank you Martin


----------



## Jmac80 (1 Feb 2014)

Just ordered me a pack of 12 colouring pencils from ebay lol


----------

